# Sept 2012 Member Monthly - Winner Kismet



## Jim (Sep 3, 2012)

Contest Starts Today and ends on Septemeber 9, 2012. (Running a little late, I know)

*Please Read this before going forward:*  Monthly Giveaway Rules <---Click here!
If you do not follow the rules, You will not get the prize. Please don't make me feel bad. :LOL2:

*Rules:*
*Read the Rules above!*
*If you made at least 4 posts in August 2012 your'e eligible.*
Moderators, you can get in on these contests too. They are not rigged, I swear.

Winner will be chosen by Random.org https://www.random.org/

*All you need to do is reply here ONCE with the word IN. It will go by the order you respond in.*

This months winner is going to win a spool of 10LB Power Pro line. I Love Braided line and Power Pro is the dominant player in the field. If you ever wanted to try braid and have never taken the plunge, now is your opportunity to try it. 

Read more about it here: https://www.powerpro.com/publish/content/global_fish/en/us/power_pro_v2/products/powerpro_super_lines/moss_green.html

Stock picture online I found...................


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Sep 3, 2012)

IN #1 will win for me someday :beer:


----------



## lovedr79 (Sep 3, 2012)

In. #2 used to win a lot, when rusty Wallace was driving it!


----------



## lovedr79 (Sep 3, 2012)

Duplicate please delete


----------



## Kismet (Sep 3, 2012)

In. Could use this, therefore, I will not win.

Thankyou.


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Sep 3, 2012)

In


----------



## sixgun86 (Sep 3, 2012)

In


----------



## lswoody (Sep 3, 2012)

IN


----------



## Gramps50 (Sep 3, 2012)

IN hope #7 wins :lol:


----------



## theyyounggun (Sep 3, 2012)

IN!


----------



## crazymanme2 (Sep 4, 2012)

in [-o<


----------



## muffin (Sep 4, 2012)

in


----------



## pauldanielm (Sep 4, 2012)

In.. never used braided line always wanted to try it out though.


----------



## bigwave (Sep 4, 2012)

in


----------



## FishingCop (Sep 4, 2012)

IN


----------



## BigTerp (Sep 4, 2012)

*IN*


----------



## wihil (Sep 4, 2012)

IN Sir!

=D>


----------



## S&amp;MFISH (Sep 5, 2012)

IN


----------



## PitFishin' (Sep 5, 2012)

in


----------



## fish devil (Sep 5, 2012)

IN


----------



## Kochy (Sep 6, 2012)

IN If im late sorry


----------



## rickybobbybend (Sep 6, 2012)

In


----------



## HOUSE (Sep 6, 2012)

IN
thanks!


----------



## Moedaddy (Sep 6, 2012)

IN


----------



## aeviaanah (Sep 8, 2012)

In!


----------



## azekologi (Sep 9, 2012)

IN


----------



## Jim (Sep 10, 2012)

Random.org picked number 24 from 1-25. That makes Kismet this months winner.

Congrats man! =D>


----------



## lovedr79 (Sep 10, 2012)

Congrats


----------



## Kismet (Sep 10, 2012)

Thank you.

huh.


Now what? Is there a ceremony? Do I need new clothes? Is there a tiara involved?


(_I don't do tiaras._  )


Really, thankyou.


----------



## FishingCop (Sep 10, 2012)

congrats =D>


----------



## vahunter (Sep 10, 2012)

Congrats!


----------



## crazymanme2 (Sep 10, 2012)

> Thank you.
> 
> huh.
> 
> ...



You buy all the members a beer :lol: 

Good job =D>


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Sep 11, 2012)

=D> Way to go =D>


----------



## wihil (Sep 11, 2012)

Congrats Kismet!!

=D>


----------



## sixgun86 (Sep 11, 2012)

crazymanme2 said:


> You buy all the members a beer :lol:



I second said motion. 

Tinboats Beer pass green lighted.

Congrats Kismet!


----------



## Brine (Sep 11, 2012)

Congrats! =D>


----------



## Kismet (Sep 11, 2012)

sixgun86 said:


> crazymanme2 said:
> 
> 
> > You buy all the members a beer :lol:
> ...



Well, ok, since the motion passed.

Everybody go to their local drinkery and have a beer. When the bartender asks for payment, say,
"It's been paid for by a Kis."

Let's see how THAT goes. 

:lol: :roll: :lol:


----------



## Gramps50 (Sep 23, 2012)

Kismet said:


> sixgun86 said:
> 
> 
> > crazymanme2 said:
> ...


You should be getting a bill from my local pub, thanks.

Oh yea congrats


----------

